# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  greg plitt steroids?

## bbh90

what do you guys think do you think hes used steroids ? if he did its not like i would think any less of him i understand its his job and he cant ever admit it but im asking more in the way of trying to obtain a similar body 

i mean hes 6 foot 1 and 195-200 about 4-5% bodyfat year round it makes me think he probably does plus i only heard about him in the last year but my friend said he used to be 225 like 6% bodyfat so i looked up some of his older pictures and they are harder to find now but he was fukcing huge back then and def looked like he would have had to of roided hes pretty big how he is now but still has a natural look to him but a while back he was massive 

what do you guys think?

----------


## Far from massive

Whether or not he is on steroids or growth the main thing he is on is an excellent genetics, diet and training routine, If you want to get to look like him dedicate a several years 7/24 to diet and nutrition then if you are not where you need to be look to chemical enhancement, myself I would hope that if I were in a postion where my income could be adversely affected by speculation about whether or not I used steroids that other athletes would not enter into the speculation on public forums.

Coming from a cycling background myself I always liked what Lance said....Everyone wants to know what I am on...I am on the bike 6 hrs a day.

----------


## bbh90

i do believe he has amazing genetics but yes i am a very dedicated lifter i never miss a work out routine my diet is extremely good and calculated as well and iv been training 7 years that being said at the moment i do have a bit of a set back i bulged a disc and must take 3 months off lifting and that will be by far the longest time iv ever taken since starting lifting iv never taken more than 2 weeks break since i started lifting and because of that fact i think besides the 3 months off being good for healing my back it may be good in the long run to give my body a rest for a while in these 7 years but at the same time in these 7 years i started lifting when i was 14 and id say only the last 2 years is when iv had my diet down really really good but the dedication and drive has always been there and each year gets better with gained knowledge im just trying to say this isnt a thread finding to try and find an excuse to cycle im actually curious to know if its likly he does do steroids 

none the less even though i have been training for several years i do think that since a majority of them were when i was a boy that that limited my progress to a certain degree just with muscle maturity and how much mass i was able to put on i mean no matter how strong or hard a teen lifts hes never going to have the same physique of a 25 and up year old man its just muscle maturity and your body maturing to carry more mass and i think my body still has maturing to do in that aspect actually im hoping that this time off gives my body a good chance to really just fully recover CNS and make some strides towards muscle and body maturity so when i go back i can for one regain my old gains quickly and then make progress further and faster than i have before thats what im hoping for

since were on the topic whats your opinion on muscle maturity and such as well? do you think that part of gaining mass and size or a certain look comes with age as well as training?

----------


## magic32

This is a lounge thread.



> what do you guys think do you think hes used steroids ?
> *DEFINITELY.*
> my friend said he used to be 225 like 6% bodyfat 
> *TRUE.*

----------


## Siggiskog

The thing with steroids bbh90, it's a quick fix for a long term problem. People that uses steroids don't know that the transformation from being a fat **** to being something incredible, something that you are proud of, is NOT a sprint man, it's a marathon.
When you decide to take that inject of steroids, your at the bottom. you so badly want that body, that your using some type of miracle pill. and you know what the side effects are, but you don't think of them at that moment. myself was thinking about using steroids. i was around 22 % bodyfat, and i so badly wanted to have the six pack and all that sheit. And i remember that i saw a guy named Greg Plitt at youtube. i googled him and found he had his own official website. i tought also that was a prank and it was all about steroids. but i watched his first video blog, and that was about "using steroids at a early age". and after i watched that video, i've never even had a single thought about using steroids. that was 1 year ago, i'm now 18. Steroids is a miracle pill, given by your docter and used for the right cause. my answear is: Greg Plitt may considered using steroids when he was in college. himself had this problem being to weak. he wanted to become stronger. I guess the military saved him. But after watching 100 of his videos, i can't in my deepest toughts think of him using steroids. You can see on the body of someone using steroids. and trust me, greg have NEVER touched em, i say as him: if you take steroids, your a ****ing weak minded loser. i storngly recommend pay 9,99 us dollar to watch his videos. it may change your life. hopy i answeared your question. thanks, cheers from norway

----------


## dec11

> The thing with steroids bbh90, it's a quick fix for a long term problem. People that uses steroids don't know that the transformation from being a fat **** to being something incredible, something that you are proud of, is NOT a sprint man, it's a marathon.
> When you decide to take that inject of steroids, your at the bottom. you so badly want that body, that your using some type of miracle pill. and you know what the side effects are, but you don't think of them at that moment. myself was thinking about using steroids. i was around 22 % bodyfat, and i so badly wanted to have the six pack and all that sheit. And i remember that i saw a guy named Greg Plitt at youtube. i googled him and found he had his own official website. i tought also that was a prank and it was all about steroids. but i watched his first video blog, and that was about "using steroids at a early age". and after i watched that video, i've never even had a single thought about using steroids. that was 1 year ago, i'm now 18. Steroids is a miracle pill, given by your docter and used for the right cause. my answear is: Greg Plitt may considered using steroids when he was in college. himself had this problem being to weak. he wanted to become stronger. I guess the military saved him. But after watching 100 of his videos, i can't in my deepest toughts think of him using steroids. You can see on the body of someone using steroids. and trust me, greg have NEVER touched em, i say as him: if you take steroids, your a ****ing weak minded loser. i storngly recommend pay 9,99 us dollar to watch his videos. it may change your life. hopy i answeared your question. thanks, cheers from norway


what are drivelling on about? great 1st post and old thread bump  :Hmmmm:

----------


## HALTEH

> what are drivelling on about? great 1st post and old thread bump


lmfao

----------


## gixxerboy1

> The thing with steroids bbh90, it's a quick fix for a long term problem. People that uses steroids don't know that the transformation from being a fat **** to being something incredible, something that you are proud of, is NOT a sprint man, it's a marathon.
> When you decide to take that inject of steroids, your at the bottom. you so badly want that body, that your using some type of miracle pill. and you know what the side effects are, but you don't think of them at that moment. myself was thinking about using steroids. i was around 22 % bodyfat, and i so badly wanted to have the six pack and all that sheit. And i remember that i saw a guy named Greg Plitt at youtube. i googled him and found he had his own official website. i tought also that was a prank and it was all about steroids. but i watched his first video blog, and that was about "using steroids at a early age". and after i watched that video, i've never even had a single thought about using steroids. that was 1 year ago, i'm now 18. Steroids is a miracle pill, given by your docter and used for the right cause. my answear is: Greg Plitt may considered using steroids when he was in college. himself had this problem being to weak. he wanted to become stronger. I guess the military saved him. But after watching 100 of his videos, i can't in my deepest toughts think of him using steroids. You can see on the body of someone using steroids. and trust me, greg have NEVER touched em, i say as him: if you take steroids, your a ****ing weak minded loser. i storngly recommend pay 9,99 us dollar to watch his videos. it may change your life. hopy i answeared your question. thanks, cheers from norway


i sold them to him

----------


## teacherman

Did you really sell to him?

----------


## Bigd89

> Did you really sell to him?



Dude....really??

----------


## Thunderforge

> i sold them to him


Was it the ones you bought from me that you sold to him cause I got those from Pete and I think he bought them from Steroid .com

----------


## analovz

I personally think he did used steroids and would never admit because of his career/business...here i attached some of his photos at his prime. I think he got into this shape for the movie terminator 4. they filmed a scene with him, but it didnt get to the actual movie.

He looks very impressive!

----------


## Brohim

> what do you guys think do you think hes used steroids ? if he did its not like i would think any less of him i understand its his job and he cant ever admit it but im asking more in the way of trying to obtain a similar body 
> 
> i mean hes 6 foot 1 and 195-200 about 4-5% bodyfat year round it makes me think he probably does plus i only heard about him in the last year but my friend said he used to be 225 like 6% bodyfat so i looked up some of his older pictures and they are harder to find now but he was fukcing huge back then and def looked like he would have had to of roided hes pretty big how he is now but still has a natural look to him but a while back he was massive 
> 
> what do you guys think?




I am a subscriber to his site. He used to bulk up and now he only eat's maintenance cals and eats low/no carb's. He does 2 a day's most times and is very dedicated. He has great genetic's for what he does.

----------


## slimshady01

who cares, even if he is, or has, the guy obvioulsy knows his body and is dedicated 100%... most here are on gear and look nothing like him.

----------


## Lunk1

> Did you really sell to him?


Of course he did. Just PM him and he will sell you whatever you want to. Gixx is a great guy like that!

----------


## cruzetor

> The thing with steroids bbh90, it's a quick fix for a long term problem. People that uses steroids don't know that the transformation from being a fat **** to being something incredible, something that you are proud of, is NOT a sprint man, it's a marathon.
> When you decide to take that inject of steroids, your at the bottom. you so badly want that body, that your using some type of miracle pill. and you know what the side effects are, but you don't think of them at that moment. myself was thinking about using steroids. i was around 22 % bodyfat, and i so badly wanted to have the six pack and all that sheit. And i remember that i saw a guy named Greg Plitt at youtube. i googled him and found he had his own official website. i tought also that was a prank and it was all about steroids. but i watched his first video blog, and that was about "using steroids at a early age". and after i watched that video, i've never even had a single thought about using steroids. that was 1 year ago, i'm now 18. Steroids is a miracle pill, given by your docter and used for the right cause. my answear is: Greg Plitt may considered using steroids when he was in college. himself had this problem being to weak. he wanted to become stronger. I guess the military saved him. But after watching 100 of his videos, i can't in my deepest toughts think of him using steroids. You can see on the body of someone using steroids. and trust me, greg have NEVER touched em, i say as him: if you take steroids, your a ****ing weak minded loser. i storngly recommend pay 9,99 us dollar to watch his videos. it may change your life. hopy i answeared your question. thanks, cheers from norway


u mad brah?



















































































































































































yeah, u mad.

----------


## -Ender-

> u mad brah?
> yeah, u mad.


This thread is 3 years old, sport.

----------


## analovz

> This thread is 3 years old, sport.


Lol he just had to say that

----------

